

Deploying Ruby Applications to AWS Elastic Beanstalk with Git - dpaluy
http://ruby.awsblog.com/post/Tx2AK2MFX0QHRIO/Deploying-Ruby-Applications-to-AWS-Elastic-Beanstalk-with-Git

======
wanghq
Glad to see the free service and a dedicated ruby blog.

I successfully deployed one of my apps to AWS via Elastic Beanstalk with no
issue, while previously I used Rubber to manage my deployments. I think I like
beanstalk because of its zero-cost and simplicity. Though I haven't figured
out how to use private gem.

------
pat2man
I'm loving Ruby support in Elastic Beanstalk so far. My biggest complaint is
that there isn't really a way to launch worker processes like resque or
delayed_job. A separate autoscaling group that can run a rake task would be
nice. Support for a Heroku style Procfile would be especially nice.

~~~
thetron
You could probably use 'container commands' to start/stop worker processes
after each deployment. I'm only reading the Elastic Beanstalk docs for the
first time, so I haven't tried it myself - but it looks like it could be the
right solution:

[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/elasticbeanstalk/latest/dg/customize-
containers.html)

~~~
pat2man
True, but it would be nice to have separate instances for workers vs app
servers.

~~~
thetron
Oh absolutely. As you said, procfile (or similar) support would be amazing.

------
sergiotapia
For MVC3 apps how does this compare to appharbor?

~~~
friism
AWS Elastic Beanstalk doesn't really support Git push of source code for
compiled languages like .NET and Java. Details here:
<https://forums.aws.amazon.com/message.jspa?messageID=343686>

~~~
sergiotapia
That seems like a feature that I would really miss. Too bad.

